# تفضلو .. كتلوج رائع لريش الحفر والقطع لل cnc



## وجد سعود غنايمي (3 يناير 2014)

اخواني الافاضل حبيت اشاركم هذا الكتالوج 
للفائدة من معرفة انواع واشكال الببنط الموجودة واستخداماتها 
واسف جدا لان اسعارهم مرتفعة لكن النوعية ممتازة مانا بستعمل منهم 

تقبلو تحياتي مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## h_s0404 (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتلوج 

وعاوز اعرف هل تباع مثل هذة البنط فى مصر


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (4 يناير 2014)

h_s0404 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتلوج
> 
> وعاوز اعرف هل تباع مثل هذة البنط فى مصر



اخي الكريم 
انا مقيم بالسودان انا بيشتريهم صديق لي في كندا وبيبعتهم بالشحن
بالنسبة لمصر بيكون في انواع عديدة لكن غالبا ما بتكون نوعيات اصلية 
وممكن تلاقي الاصلي عند وكالة ماكينات رولاند وملتي كام ... لو حبيت بجيب ليك عناوينهم بمصر


----------



## ben1961 (19 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
بالنسبة لمصر في اكتر من مكان في شارع الجمهورية
والاصلي موجود بس غالي شويتين​


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## amine31400 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
أنا أخوكم من الجزائر إشتريت ماكينة رويتر من الصين لكن للأسف لم يرسل لي دليل التشغيل حتى بعد إتصالي بهم لهذا إرتأيت أن اتقدّم لطلب المساعدة منكم إن أمكن وأنا شاكر لكم مقدّما و بارك اللّه فيكم


----------



## drsayed2000 (19 يناير 2015)

اخي اذا بدك تريد بنط في شركة راح تورد ماكينات راوتر وبلازما وبنط في مصر وهذا الرقم 01110004408


----------



## suli25an (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الارعن (4 مارس 2015)

فين يا حبيبي الكتالوج 
مش ظاهر حاجة عندي


----------



## Hussien Elmasry (1 مايو 2015)

لطلب انوع المحتلفه للبنط للاخشاب والرخام ..................
ما عليك الا التصال بالمهندس حسين المصري 
00201223968558واطلب كتالوج البنط


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## بلال زبيب (30 يونيو 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## alia10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

مشكووور جزاك الله خير


----------

